# Goodbye Rory ?-3/26/2011



## HighwayStar (Aug 20, 2010)

I took Rory to the vet last Friday to get a tumor out. Last night I was getting her out to see how she was healing and also if the tumor had grown back. After all her surgeries this was the first time she had pulled out her stitches. It had been a week so the skin had grown back together but was still red and wet. I called my vet at home since the office was already closed and he said that he would like to look at her the next day. I didn't know at the time that it was her stitches. I just thought it was an open sore or something going wrong with her healing. We went in this morning and he tells me it's not big deal, just pulled out her stitches. I was relieved. He said he'd put some stitches in and we'd be good to go. I told him I'd be back in an hour since I was also in town to donate plasma in case I needed the money to pay for any medicines or surgeries. He said they would call me when they were done and to call them if they hadn't gotten ahold of me by noon. Noon came and I was about 5 minutes from being done, so I called to tell him I would be on my way. That's when I was told Rory had died. He said he was about to get her out of her travel tank and that she was already dead. I had been thinking about what I was going to do when she passed away and had decided since she liked to sit on my shoulder in my long hair that I would get it cut off and bury it with her. On my way to the barber I called her previous owner. She sadly couldn't make it up today, but she sent me a poem she wrote for her while I was getting my hair cut. We both will always love her. I never would have thought a rat would make such a great pet until I had little Rory.


----------



## bcfromva (Nov 22, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your loss. Do they know what happened?


----------



## HighwayStar (Aug 20, 2010)

No. He said she was just passed away already when he was going to get her. But I learned from her previous owner that she was much older than I thought. Somewhere a little over three~! I had guessed her to be somewhere around two. At least she lived a longer life. It was probably related to her age and how often we were going to the vet at that point. She probably just gave up. :'(


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm sorry. I think that's a sweet idea with the hair.


----------

